# Last question right/wrong theory



## Stymee (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello all,

I took my EMT-B registry test just this last Saturday and found out today that I passed. I'm elated, as I walked out of the testing center absolutely convinced that I had failed. 

It didn't help when I came to this site afterward and the first thing I read was about the "last question" theory, as I had missed the last question of my test. I'm not sure how much I can say about the question itself, but sure enough I looked it up as soon as I got back home and I was definitely wrong.

So basically, I'd like to go on record as saying that, for me, the last question theory did not apply. So for those who miss the last question of their exam, don't freak out (like I did)... You really just DO NOT know until you get your results...

And speaking of results, is there any way to know how I did other than just passing?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 27, 2009)

Actually, everyone passes the last question. This ends the testing session to complete the scoring portion. 

R/r 911


----------



## Stymee (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm sorry... I'm not sure I understand what you mean.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 28, 2009)

The computer system is set up so that the average of the weight (or valued point) of each question is graded not questions missed. As each question is given a specific weight and not percentile as in other tests. In proportion the correct answers is what gives the scores not incorrect ones. When the percentile of enough weighted points is received the tests will cease, not the number of questions. 

So the last question that is answered to meet the required percentile would have to be a correct one. 

In practicality it does not really matter and wonder why anyone really cared. 

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (Jul 28, 2009)

Did NR do away with the minimum number of questions?  I had read on NR at one point and they may have changed that each level had minimum of X and max of X.   If that is true then you could still miss last question but already have the percentage needed to pass.  I really should go see if I can still find that statement but have not had my coffee yet.

OK I'm drinking coffee right now and here is this from NR:

http://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/NREMT Candidate B&W web 6.2.09.pdf

"• There is a minimum and maximum number of
questions for each test, however, your test may
be a different length than other candidates. It is
important to know that the length of the exam is
not an indicator of whether you pass or fail."


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Did NR do away with the minimum number of questions?  I had read on NR at one point and they may have changed that each level had minimum of X and max of X.   If that is true then you could still miss last question but already have the percentage needed to pass.  I really should go see if I can still find that statement but have not had my coffee yet.
> 
> OK I'm drinking coffee right now and here is this from NR:
> 
> ...




Don't confuse that with percentages though as each question has a weight on the difficulty it is valued. So one can be taking a question worth 5 points and the next worth 1 point and so forth, the number of questions is irrelevant. 

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (Jul 28, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Don't confuse that with percentages though as each question has a weight on the difficulty it is valued. So one can be taking a question worth 5 points and the next worth 1 point and so forth, the number of questions is irrelevant.
> 
> R/r 911



Yes but if the minimum number of questions is a 100 and you answer the first 99 correct, you have more than enough points so question 100 could be missed and the test would end on a missed question.  

I agree with you not something to lose sleep over but since they do have a minimum it is possible to pass with the last question having the wrong answer.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Yes but if the minimum number of questions is a 100 and you answer the first 99 correct, you have more than enough points so question 100 could be missed and the test would end on a missed question.
> 
> I agree with you not something to lose sleep over but since they do have a minimum it is possible to pass with the last question having the wrong answer.



Not according to Bill Brown, CEO of NREMT. p.s. the fastest a person to complete the test was 16 minutes and NO one can make a 100 %. Totally impossible, even if they have all the answers correct, this prevents someone stating that they did. 

R/r 911


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 28, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Not according to Bill Brown, CEO of NREMT. p.s. the* fastest a person to complete the test was 16 minutes* and NO one can make a 100 %. Totally impossible, even if they have all the answers correct, this prevents someone stating that they did.
> 
> R/r 911


I now know my goal in life... I WANT that record.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 28, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Not according to Bill Brown, CEO of NREMT. p.s. the* fastest a person to complete the test was 16 minutes *and NO one can make a 100 %. Totally impossible, even if they have all the answers correct, this prevents someone stating that they did.
> 
> R/r 911



Yes and I passed.

Well if he says so must be so but with the wording on the site seems plausible for me to be right.  Maybe they have not updated the information on the site to match the reality.


----------



## Stymee (Jul 28, 2009)

Right... well... moral of the story - you can miss the last question and still pass... so fear not and just be patient!


----------



## nostalgiaz (Mar 30, 2011)

Fear not and be patient is right!  I got home last night from the test and found out I **FOR SURE** missed the last question.  Got so down and could barely sleep.  Rolled out of bed this morning, and there it was: PASSED!

Euphoric feeling...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 30, 2011)

nostalgiaz said:


> Fear not and be patient is right!  I got home last night from the test and found out I **FOR SURE** missed the last question.  Got so down and could barely sleep.  Rolled out of bed this morning, and there it was: PASSED!
> 
> Euphoric feeling...


You do know that this thread is two years old right? And there is most likely another thread (that is stickied) that this could have gone in just as easily, right?


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Apr 7, 2011)

My test stopped at 80 and I definately missed the question. I clicked the wrong one and when going back to click the right one I somehow submitted it and i said thanks blah blah blah. I was like well F I just failed it because I mis-answered that one. I passed it.


----------

